# Problems with Madden 08. . .



## drummaster7181 (Sep 1, 2007)

I've been fighting with this game for 4 months now and still cannot get it to work. I try to load the game and I get an error message that says,"A required security module cannot be activated. This program cannot be executed(7001)." I tried allowing full access in the regedit. I disabled all virus scans in msconfig and still nothing. I sent a analysis log to secuROM and they send me a new .exe file. So now I can load the game but the screen flashes blank once then is fine then flashes blank again and an error message pops up that says Microsoft has ecountered a problem and needs to terminate the program. So could that be a video card problem? My Nvidia 7300GS meets the minimum requirements and I have the latest drivers for it. Please help!

My specs:

AMD Athlon 3800+ X2 dula core processor
WD 200 GB Hard Drive
Nvidia 7300 GS PCI-e
400W PS
ASrock dual sata socket 939 mobo


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This is a SecuROM error. Are you using a backup copy or the original CD? Are you using any virtual drive software?


----------



## drummaster7181 (Sep 1, 2007)

No I'm using the original dvd, im not sure if i have virtual drive software. Is there any way to check?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you had virtual drive software, you'd know. It's not included with Windows, so would have to be installed.

According to SecuROM, this error is not caused by their security software, but by emulation software or by hacking the registry (for example, to extend the lifetime of a demo or disable DVD-checking).

If you've made any registry changes, follow these instructions from the SecuROM Support Team:


> If you are using a tool which offers the option to hide your virtual drives, please make sure that this feature is disabled so that the default settings are restored. You might need to re-install such tools to get this problem fixed.
> 
> If this does not work and you’re working under Windows™2000 or Windows™XP, you might want to fix your tampered registry entries. For other Windows™ versions please send a SecuROM™ analysis file to support (see below), as the problem will be a different one and can’t be fixed this way. Please note that these tampered entries most probably have been caused by emulation tools, not by SecuROM™!
> 
> ...


----------



## drummaster7181 (Sep 1, 2007)

Ok I did that and still having the same problem.


----------



## drummaster7181 (Sep 1, 2007)

bumps


----------



## Bearcamp (Nov 29, 2006)

I read somewhere a person with the same problem closed out a regis file but didn't mention which one. I'm having the same issue here.


----------



## b-tone (Feb 12, 2008)

Anything new with this? I've got the same issue with no SecuROM.


----------



## tkdmasterv (May 8, 2008)

Found this and it worked for me...sort of after a little regedit to fix my drive letters

*Please open the registry editor (Start->Run->regedit) and move to the 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\MountedDevices\ area (by clicking on this 
folder, you will see all the entries on the right side). Look at the 
entries with an alpha designation (ie: \DosDevices\Letter_Here). You should 
see one of entries with letters with duplicate entries. If you delete the 
duplicate entry (right mouse click and choose 'Delete' from the choices), 
you should be able to exit RegEdit and launch your program. 

If the problem persists, please delete all REG_BINARY entries in this 
folder (only blue ones on the right side). Reboot your computer 
immediately, the entries will be re-established, and the game should start. *

I had to delete all my Reg-Binary entries...then it incorrectly named the drives so I had to go back into the registry and manually rename the drive letters. Which was just a matter of changing \DosDevices\D: to \DosDevices\E: and visa versa.


----------

